# [solved] USE-flags funktionieren nicht richtig

## attix

Moin,

heute hab ich mal ein kleines Problem mit meinen USE-flags.

1. Obwohl ich in der /etc/make.conf das win32codecs USE-flag gesetzt habe, wird es mir bei emerge --info nicht angezeigt.

2. Die folgende Eingabe :

```

# USE="gtk" emerge -vp vlc

```

erzeugt die folgende Ausgabe :

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6d-r1  USE="X alsa dvd hal mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl oss png samba sdl speex svg truetype vorbis xml xv (-3dfx) -a52 -aalib (-altivec) -arts -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddb -corba -daap -dc1394 -debug -directfb -dts -dvb -esd -fbcon -flac -ggi -gnome -gnutls -httpd -jack -libcaca -libnotify -lirc -live -matroska -modplug -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -rtsp -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -stream (-svga) -theora -upnp -v4l -vcd -vlm (-win32codecs) -wxwindows -x264 -xinerama -xosd" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Hier kann man auch nochmal sehen, dass das win32codecs flag offensichtlich keine Wirlung zeigt. Außerdem bleibt das übergebene USE="gtk" auch völlig wirkungslos, wodurch ich keine Oberfläche beim starten des VideoLAN Clients bekomme. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Vielen DankLast edited by attix on Fri Feb 01, 2008 8:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

Du scheinst nen 64-bit Gentoo zu nutzen, da funktioniert kein win32codecs Flag. Deshalb ist das auch in Klammern. Und vlc scheint kein gtk Flag zu haben, da kannst Du es auch nicht nutzen.

----------

## attix

Ja, das stimmt, ich nutze nen 64bit Gentoo. Dann kann ich also auch keine win32codecs nutzen?

----------

## achimh

jo grias euch!

hab auch 64-bit gentoo und win32codecs funktioniert

warum meinst du funktionierts nicht?

habs erst vorgestern so installiert

für a gui fürn vlc shchau mal hier:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_VLC

----------

## attix

Grüss Dich,

das mit dem VLC hab ich jetzt auch schon gefunden, dank Dir aber trotzdem. Nur das mit den win32codecs würde mich noch brennend interessieren... die sind ja nicht gänzlich unwichtig  :Wink: 

----------

## s.hase

Du kannst zwar die win32codecs auf amd64 installieren, nen 64-bit vlc oder mplayer können diese aber nicht nutzen. Genau deshalb ist das Use-Flag ja auch nicht zu setzen. Wenn Du es unbedingt willst kannst du z.B mplayer-bin installieren.

----------

## nikaya

```
(-win32codecs)
```

Flags in Klammern sind für die benutzte Archtektur nicht verfügbar.

----------

## s.hase

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (-win32codecs)
> ```
> ...

 

Bzw. sind standardmäßig über das ausgewählte Profil gesetzt, z.B. beim "normalen" amd64 Profil das multilib Use-Flag (nur der Vollständigkeit halber).

----------

## Martux

```

emerge amd64codecs

```

----------

